# Houses NOT to get candy from on Halloween



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Funny video about where not to go on Halloween.:jol:*


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's so wrong!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

If anybody asks, I'll be at that last house...c'mon, it's the only house that had good candy...bunch of pervs!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That was so funny. I was afraid I was going to see my house on the list, but I got by this time. Sometime they'll have the over the top Halloween house, and we'll all be there.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

scareme said:


> That was so funny. I was afraid I was going to see my house on the list, but I got by this time. Sometime they'll have the over the top Halloween house, and we'll all be there.


Ha! I was thinking the same thing...and also, "These people need to decorate!"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I would have been happy to get candy from the slutty mom house.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That cracked me up. Now I have to go smack Spooky1


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Hahahaha!! XD The Christian propaganda house was SO familiar!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Loved the last house. I remember the C.P. house, except we never went inside. Creepy.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

hahahahahaha funny


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

To funny. A good laugh to start my day.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Whoaaaaa!!


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm with Spooky1 on this one, a slutty mom isn't necessarily a bad thing


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

N. Fantom said:


> I'm with Spooky1 on this one, a slutty mom isn't necessarily a bad thing


Your too young to be looking at that mom. Shame on you.

OMG I've gotten those pamblets from the CP people before.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah the C.P. people live on my street too. But they are also sexist so its double awkward.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

The Christian propaganda house.. AHHHH--the flashbacks!!!

Seriously,though, that was funny as hell!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Where was that last house? I'm pretty short for my age, looks like it's time to Trick Or Treat again!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

QueenRuby2002 said:


> Your too young to be looking at that mom. Shame on you.


I dunno ... 15 is about the age when they can look at nothing OTHER than the ba-zooms! :biggrinkin: hehe (And some of them never seem to stop...)  hehe

Hey, I can't blame 'em...when they're out on display like that, I can't help but look too! :winkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Kprimm


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

Did they go to my old neighborhood to make that? I remember all of those! The CP house in our neighborhood always had a guy dressed like Jesus. It was two doors up from the lady that handed out the pennies, and told us she was a real witch who could predict when we were all gonna die.:googly:


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

when people start giving out the pamphlets you takeout your pentacle right  
My family lore goes my great-grandfather gave out nickels and dimes for halloween:jol:


----------

